# Draper saw



## woodpig (23 Jun 2016)

What do you guys think of this unit? Apart from the extra cost of blade adaptors at another ten quid to enable the use of plain blades it seems pretty well priced.

http://www.yandles.co.uk/draper-405mm-9 ... ght/p13560

Not sure I'd use the flexible drive but I suppose it may be a useful addition.


----------



## martinka (23 Jun 2016)

The Record saw on the same page is the same saw without the flexi drive, but it does have pinless blade clamps, and 20 quid cheaper. I started out with the same saw but branded as a Jet and enjoyed using it. Others have complained how bad they are, but as long as you are aware of their limitations, you can do good work on them.


----------



## linkshouse (24 Jun 2016)

I have the Record saw and had a major problem with the blade tension mechanism, see thread - http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/record-saw-losing-blade-tension-t97942.html

The failure of this mechanism made the saw all but unusable.

If you search the Internet for scrollsaws you will see the same basic design from a number of manufacturers but a couple of them vary in what I have found to be a very important difference...

NazNomad very kindly sent me the tension mechanism from one of these other manufacturers which fitted directly into my Record saw and has changed it dramatically. It is now a complete pleasure to use with rapid and easy blade tensioning. 

What you need to look for is this arrangement -







The Sealley and Jet saws look to have this arrangement. If the flexi drive is important to you then Screwfix have a Titan version with this tension arrangement including a flexi drive but it is rather more expensive.

Regards

Phill


----------



## woodpig (24 Jun 2016)

Thanks for that Phill, very useful information.


----------



## NazNomad (24 Jun 2016)

It does seem that they ''upgraded'' these generic saws with a worse tensioning system.


----------



## Walney Col (24 Jun 2016)

The Scheppach SD1600V also has the tensioning cam on the back plus if you supply your own knurled tightening screws it takes pinless blades. I just got one from here... http://www.toolstop.co.uk/scheppach-sd1 ... 40v-p72592
It vibrates a bit at the top end and the LED light and blower are rubbish but it's usable.

Col.


----------



## Austinisgreat (29 Jun 2016)

I think my Parkside one from Lidl purchased just a month or so ago is the very same model as the Scheppach and others - certainly look like the one in the pic.

It works fine for me, I'm a total newbie to scrolling, but it seems to function ok. For £49.99 it was worth it. 


HTH 

Andrew


----------

